# interfaccia per database

## lordalbert

Ciao. Ho necessità di creare un database per gestire dei dati, e ho bisogno di una interfaccia per questo database, che inserisca dei dati e che faccia delle query.

Premesso che non ho esperienza in campo database, l'unica soluzione è creare una interfaccia web? Oppure c'è qualche soluzione con qualche software già esistente? Considerando che tale struttura deve essere usata da persone che non si intendono di computer

----------

## .:deadhead:.

solitamente si usa access. Per cui per rimanere nell'ambito OSS ti potresti buttare su OpenOffice Base, ma non sò quanto sia funzionale e funzionante.

----------

## lordalbert

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> solitamente si usa access. Per cui per rimanere nell'ambito OSS ti potresti buttare su OpenOffice Base, ma non sò quanto sia funzionale e funzionante.

 

servirebbe per una associazione di volontariato locale, che vuole digitalizzare la gestione dei dati degli iscritti. Non ha importanza se è sw open o no. Credo abbiano la licenza MS.

In ogni caso, anche io avevo pensato ad access, però... non mi sembra una soluzione molto affidabile/stabile.. è una senzazione mia oppure qualcuno ha avuto buone impressioni nell'usarlo?

----------

## bandreabis

Qui al lavoro abbiamo dei programi database in MS Access.

Ti dico, io non ci capisco nulla, ma l'ing. che l'ha approntato ha fatto un bel lavoro.

E funziona.

Certo, preferirei un software libero.

----------

## lordalbert

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Qui al lavoro abbiamo dei programi database in MS Access.
> 
> Ti dico, io non ci capisco nulla, ma l'ing. che l'ha approntato ha fatto un bel lavoro.
> 
> E funziona.
> ...

 

Però forse è anche più semplice  :Smile: 

Voglio dire, io partirei da 0... e studiarmi la creazione del database + la creazione dell'interfaccia (php o quello che è) richiede certo tempo... e poi se faccio una interfaccia web, richiede pure un webserver... forse studiarmi access è la soluzione più semplice/veloce, se poi mi dite che funziona..

----------

## pingoo

La butto là, poi vedi te se può aver senso anche perché credo che per un uso reale dovresti comunque creare una qualche interfaccia: SQLite?

Se poi avessi bisogno di uno strumento di supporto per eseguire query e per la gestione del db sqliteman, o l'estensione di firefox "sqlite manager".

----------

## lordalbert

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> La butto là, poi vedi te se può aver senso anche perché credo che per un uso reale dovresti comunque creare una qualche interfaccia: SQLite?
> 
> Se poi avessi bisogno di uno strumento di supporto per eseguire query e per la gestione del db sqliteman, o l'estensione di firefox "sqlite manager".

 

Non male come idea: dovrei poi creare comunque una interfaccia, ma credo sia ora che impari a farlo  :Very Happy: 

Dipende poi da quanto tempo avrò a disposizione e  dalle esigenze, però è una soluzione che terrò a mente  :Smile:  grazie

----------

